# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Postcards from the Clown Show

## Occam's Banana

I'm starting this thread as a place to post and gather various  absurd/pathetic/stupid/etc. items of a political and/or sociological  nature - things that make you want to (1) laugh, (2) cry, (3) roll your  eyes, and/or (4) wish for the rousing of Cthulhu from his slumber so  that he can come forth and devour the screaming souls of all mankind  because swift destruction by the Sweet Meteor o' Death is just too good  for them - but that don't really deserve separate threads of their own.

Please feel free to comment upon and contribute your own "Postcards from the Clown Show."

I'll start:

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...54217152200714

----------


## Anti Globalist

25th Amendment incoming?

----------


## phill4paul

> (4) wish for the rousing of Cthulhu from his slumber so  that he can come forth and devour the screaming souls of all mankind  because swift destruction by the Sweet Meteor o' Death is just too good  for them


LMAO!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Merrick Garland: Portland Riots May Not Be Domestic Terrorism Because Courthouse Was Closed*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...urthouse-riot/

Joel B. Pollak 22 Feb 2021

Judge Merrick Garland told the Senate Judiciary Committee on Monday that Antifas attacks on the U.S. courthouse in Portland last year may not have been domestic terrorism, because unlike the Capitol riot, they took place at night when the court was not in operation.

Garland, who is President Joe Bidens nominee for U.S. Attorney General, was questioned at his confirmation hearing by Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO):

    Sen. Hawley: Let me ask you about assaults on federal property in places other than Washington, DC  Portland, for instance, Seattle. Do you regard assaults on federal courthouses or other federal property as acts of domestic extremism, domestic terrorism?

    Judge Garland: Well, Senator, my own definition, which is about the same as the statutory definition, is the use of violence or threats of violence in attempt to disrupt the democratic processes. So an attack on a courthouse, while in operation, trying to prevent judges from actually deciding cases, that plainly is domestic extremism, domestic terrorism. An attack simply on a government property at night, or any other kind of circumstances, is a clear crime and a serious one, and should be punished. I dont know enough about the facts of the example youre talking about. But thats where I draw the line. One is  both are criminal, but one is a core attack on our democratic institutions.

Last August, then-Attorney General William Barr described the attacks on the courthouse:

    Behind the veil of protests, highly organized violent operators have carried out direct attacks on federal personnel and property, particularly the federal courthouse in Portland. Shielded by the crowds, which make it difficult for law enforcement to detect or reach them, violent opportunists in Portland have attacked the courthouse and federal officers with explosives, lasers, projectiles, and other dangerous devices. In some cases, purported journalists or legal observers have provided cover for the violent offenders; in others, individuals wearing supposed press badges have themselves attacked law enforcement or trespassed on federal property. More than 200 federal officers have been injured in Portland alone.

The riots resulted in the front of the courthouse being boarded up; the destruction of security equipment protecting the courthouse; and the breaking of windows in the offices of federal prosecutors.

Garland cited the domestic terrorism statute, which defines domestic terrorism as follows (18 USC § 2331):

    (5) the term domestic terrorism means activities that (A) involve acts dangerous to human life that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State; (B) appear to be intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination, or kidnapping; and (C) occur primarily within the territorial jurisdiction of the United States

Notably, the statute does not confine acts of domestic terrorism to working hours.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Allow me to translate two pages of the very worst sort of government/corporate/legalese bull$#@!:

*Don't hire too many white people, or we'll take away your executive bonuses.*

https://corporate.mcdonalds.com/corp...-ambition.html

February 18, 2021
Allyship through Accountability



At McDonald’s, our strategy for the future is built on a simple idea: When we live our values, we succeed.

Our values are the backbone of our brand and the driving force behind every decision we make. They’re reflected in every feel-good moment we create. But there’s one value – inclusion – that is so foundational, so central to who we are and what we aspire to be, that it makes all our other values possible.

Our early leaders envisioned McDonald’s as a place of opportunity – where Owner/Operators could build successful businesses, employees could launch rewarding careers, and anyone, anywhere, could get a delicious meal and a reliably great experience. No matter where you are in the world, when you interact with McDonald’s – through the app, in a restaurant, by watching a commercial, working in an office setting or as a crew member – inclusion and equity should be as evident and familiar as the Arches themselves.

While we’re proud of the steps we’ve taken to ensure this so far, we know we still have a lot of work to do. With a corporation as complex as ours, we know that change won’t happen overnight. But we’re not using our size or our structure as an excuse.

That’s why, for the first time in our history, we’re implementing policies that hold our leaders directly accountable for making tangible progress on our DEI goals:

Allyship through accountability: Beginning in 2021, the Company is incorporating    quantitative human capital management-related metrics to annual incentive compensation for its Executive Vice Presidents. In addition to the Company’s financial performance, executives will be measured on their ability to champion our core values, improve representation within leadership roles for both women and historically underrepresented groups, and create a strong culture of inclusion within the Company.

Represent the diverse communities in which we operate by increasing the    diversity of our Leadership: By end of 2025, McDonald’s expects to increase    representation of historically underrepresented groups in leadership roles    (Senior Director and above) located in the U.S. to 35%. The 2020 baseline data    shows underrepresented groups make up 29% of leadership roles. Additionally, by end of  2025, McDonald’s expects to increase representation of women in leadership roles globally (Senior Director and above) to 45%. The 2020 baseline data shows women make up 37% of leadership roles.



This effort in support of women in leadership builds on our publicly stated 2019 Gender Strategy to improve the representation of women at all levels of the Company by 2023, while also achieving gender equality in career advancement and championing the impact of women on the business. 

McDonald’s has an overall goal to reach gender parity in leadership roles (Senior Director and above) by the end of 2030. McDonald’s defines gender parity using the UN Women Training Centre definition as another term for equal representation of women and men in a given area. To set these goals, we leveraged data to understand where we are currently, and where we want to be in the future. This included a review of internal and external data, including labor and census talent availability statistics, industry EEO-1 data, consumer insights, customer trends, and expected demographics changes in the next 10 years.  

Each member of the senior leadership team – Executive Vice Presidents and Senior Vice Presidents – will also work collaboratively with McDonald’s Chief Diversity, Equity and Inclusion Officer Reggie Miller  and his team to build an action plan to move the needle on these commitments within their respective function that includes, but isn’t limited to:

    Active engagement with internal and external diversity groups,
    Internal sentiment measurement via our "Inclusion Index" – which has been designed to measure the critical components of building an inclusive culture – including whether our employees feel that they can bring their “whole” selves to work and have equal opportunities. This survey measure is provided to all of our Global Staff employees from our Corporate Office, U.S. and International markets. McDonald’s aims to measure inclusion every six months to monitor our progress and identify areas of opportunity.
    Mentorship and sponsorship relationships with more junior women or underrepresented groups, and
    Creating diverse candidate slates for all open Officer roles.

To read President and CEO Chris Kempczinski’s message to the company on these accountability measures, click here. More information about the Company’s diversity, equity and inclusion actions and progress can be found here.

Because accountability to move the needle on inclusion and equity sits across not just the Company, but throughout our supply chain and franchisee relationships, we’ve assembled working teams to go deep within our business and create innovative action plans. Since July of last year, these teams have been tasked with developing and supporting specific roadmaps to bring our DEI strategy to life and accelerate change.  You’ll hear more regarding these plans throughout 2021.

We know there’s a lot of work ahead, but it is work we welcome. Few companies on the planet are better positioned to make a difference than McDonald’s. We feed more people, reach more markets, and operate in more communities than any other restaurant company in the world.

When we harness our scale to change the system, there’s simply no telling how much of an impact we can make – and this is just the beginning.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I want my $#@!ing country back.

----------


## phill4paul

> I want my $#@!ing country back.


  Mary Ryan is a raciss. She don't date black boys.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I wonder if theres a handbook that explicitly explains what each and every one of these categories means.


The Polygender one caught my eye... I'm pretty sure that has to do with parrots who are confused about their gender.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Danke

“Service members, Department of Defense civilians and all those who support our mission, are entitled to an environment free of discrimination, hate and *harassment*.”

Frick. Can I sue now for all the harassment I received in the military?

----------


## Danke

> https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/s...13392320815109

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/celinedryan/stat...37546646249477

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/benyt/status/1384523648418074625

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/DeAngelisCorey/s...81817114492929

----------


## CaptUSA

Victorias Secret DITCHES Angels supermodels to redefine sexy with diverse high-achievers




> It is understood the new group of women will not be modelling the lingerie - instead appearing on a podcast, appearing in ads and promoting the brand on social media.
> 
> A fashion show scheduled for 2022 is expected to look very different from previous events, according to reports.
> 
> A source told Page Six: "Its a group of women inspiring change and positivity.
> 
> "Its another step theyre taking towards transforming the brand. The entire industry thought Victoria Secret was done."
> 
> Bosses hope The VS Collective will be "more inclusive" as the company tries to "stay afloat", a second source added.
> ...


https://www.the-sun.com/news/3101328...angels-models/

(You do have to appreciate the irony that the article at the link is filled with scantily-clad supermodels, though.  )

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CNBC/status/1413132513350803460

----------


## Occam's Banana

How's this for some vile COVID $#@!ery?

https://twitter.com/lyndseyfifield/s...09548608151558

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Anti Federalist
> 
> 
> There's that damn white privilege again.
> 
> 
> Is there any topic that you can't somehow twist into a racial issue?


Wherein we are told that some harmless fluff of a movie about a black guy and a white guy being or becoming friends is problematic - _because "Race never comes up. Not once."_

----------


## Occam's Banana

"I was dumbfounded."

https://twitter.com/redsteeze/status...75892140941313

----------


## PAF

> 



Nobody mentioned Cheney. But "we need more healthcare".

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/nypost/status/1436702004152254466

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/OrwellNGoode/sta...67887629049861

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/nypost/status/1444044431674548224

----------


## Occam's Banana

Meanwhile, in Britain's former (but still a) penal colony:




> Presented without comment: https://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...1e9bcba226478e

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://slate.com/human-interest/202...e-feeding.html





_With those children, he thought, that wretched woman must lead a life of terror. Another year, two years, and they would be watching her night and day for symptoms of unorthodoxy. Nearly all children nowadays were horrible. What was worst of all was that by means of such organizations as the Spies they were systematically turned into ungovernable little savages, and yet this produced in them no tendency whatever to rebel against the discipline of the Party. On the contrary, they adored the Party and everything connected with it. The songs, the processions, the banners, the hiking, the drilling with dummy rifles, the yelling of slogans, the worship of Big Brotherit was all a sort of glorious game to them. All their ferocity was turned outwards, against the enemies of the State, against foreigners, traitors, saboteurs, thought-criminals. It was almost normal for people over thirty to be frightened of their own children. And with good reason, for hardly a week passed in which the Times did not carry a paragraph describing how some eavesdropping little sneak"child hero" was the phrase generally usedhad overheard some compromising remark and denounced his parents to the Thought Police._
-- George Orwell, _1984_

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/business/status/1448690315364347906

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/NAChristakis/sta...59561882054657

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Canadian woman becomes worlds first patient to be diagnosed with climate change*
https://www.breezyscroll.com/world/c...limate-change/
_(09 November 2021)_

Were all suffering due to climate change. But, this Canadian woman becomes the worlds first patient to be diagnosed with climate change.

*Woman suffers from climate change*

This Canadian woman who is facing breathing problems is possibly the worlds first patient to suffer from the direct effects of climate change. According to the doctors, the poor air quality and heatwaves are responsible for her condition. The 70 something-year-old was diagnosed after a heatwave by Dr. Kyle Merrit. All of her health problems have worsened and shes really struggling to stay hydrated. We had to figure out how to cool someone in the emergency department. People were running out to the Dollar Store to buy spray bottles, said the head of the emergency department.

Canada saw a historic heatwave in June. Unfortunately, it followed with a thick smog season kindled by the multiple wildfires. British Columbia, the westernmost region of the nation saw record-breaking temperatures earlier this year. According to experts, it led to over 500 deaths. Additionally, the wildfires worsened the air quality by 43 times than the acceptable levels.

*After effects of the heatwave*

The doctor in British Columbia noted that the senior citizen was suffering from asthma. But, this was the first time that he attributed climate change as a direct cause of suffering. If were not looking at the underlying cause, and were just treating the symptoms, were just gonna keep falling further and further behind. Its me trying to just..process what Im seeing, said the emergency room doctor.

Were in the emergency department, we look after everybody, from the most privileged to the most vulnerable, from cradle to grave, we see everybody. And its hard to see people, especially the most vulnerable people in our society, being affected. Its frustrating, added Dr. Merrit.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/realchrisrufo/st...63907837038595

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/TheEconomist/sta...51190144503808

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/dccc/status/1466494036630544394


Dat y-axis, tho ...

----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/dccc/status/1466494036630544394
> 
> 
> Dat y-axis, tho ...


Gee, a whole tuppence.  Um, yay?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Anti Federalist
> 
> 
> There's that damn white privilege again.
> 
> 
> Is there any topic that you can't somehow twist into a racial issue?


"Our lives are at stake, our community, our water systems, our air, our  education for our kids. Everything is on the line. *Everything is  contaminated, and by racism*. It literally stunts our lives and threatens  life on earth ..."

https://twitter.com/MythinformedMKE/...70856869253124

----------


## Suzu

We've almost made it....

----------


## CaptUSA

I don't really know where to put this one...  Figured the clown show made sense??


*Camels enhanced with Botox barred from Saudi beauty contest*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...beauty-contest

Dozens of animals disqualified after owners manipulate their looks with hormones, fillers and facelifts


Saudi authorities have carried out their biggest crackdown on camel beauty contestants, disqualifying more than 40 enhanced camels from the annual pageant, according to the state-run Saudi Press Agency.

The camels disqualified in the competition, at the King Abdulaziz camel festival, were judged to have received Botox injections and other artificial touch-ups.

The popular festival, which started this month, invites the breeders of the most beautiful camels to compete for about $66m in prize money.

Botox injections, facelifts and other cosmetic alterations to make the camels more attractive are strictly prohibited. Jurors decide the winner based on the shape of the animals heads, necks, humps, dress, and postures.  (more at link)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I don't really know where to put this one...  Figured the clown show made sense??
> 
> *Camels enhanced with Botox barred from Saudi beauty contest*
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...beauty-contest


This thread is most assuredly the correct place to put this:



> I'm starting this thread as a place to post and gather various absurd/pathetic/stupid/etc. items of a political and/or sociological nature - things that make you want to (1) laugh, (2) cry, (3) roll your eyes, and/or (4) wish for the rousing of Cthulhu from his slumber so  that he can come forth and devour the screaming souls of all mankind because swift destruction by the Sweet Meteor o' Death is just too good for them - but that don't really deserve separate threads of their own.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/05/o...e-library.html

----------


## acptulsa

> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/05/o...e-library.html


Of course you can own your little library.  All you need is paint and a stencil.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinio...ic-ncna1285644


Corporate Press: "authoritarianism" = "opposing government mandates"

Michael Malice: "The corporate press is the enemy of the people."

And they know exactly what they are doing ...

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...08865060663299

----------


## Occam's Banana

_dimorphic_ (adjective): Existing or occurring in *two distinct forms*; exhibiting dimorphism. [emphasis added - OB]

Apparently, how we define "dimorphic" is diversifying, too ... :clown:

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> Corporate Press: "authoritarianism" = "opposing government mandates"
> 
> Michael Malice: "The corporate press is the enemy of the people."
> 
> And they know exactly what they are doing ...


Corporate Press: "Bestest Economy EVAARRR!!1!"

https://twitter.com/RealSpikeCohen/s...56839296221185

----------


## Occam's Banana

Cue ominous vocals (with heavy metal instrumentals as background) for the second paragraph.

 (Is that an eerie, forlorn wind I hear in the keyboards ... ?)




>

----------


## CCTelander

> Declaration of war and act of terrorism.



Sounds like a direct threat to me. I sure hopewe're bitching and moaning enough to prevent it from coming to fruiton.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Declaration of war and act of terrorism.


$#@! you.

You want death, come near me or my family with your $#@!ing poison.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

I think I may have just been exposed to a lethal dose of irony poisoning:

https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1468296783038197768

----------


## acptulsa

> I think I may have just been exposed to a lethal dose of irony poisoning:


Impossible.  Irony is good.  It makes you red blooded.  It's the ones that go over like a lead balloon you have to watch out for.

----------


## Occam's Banana

h/t Jeremy Kauffman: https://twitter.com/jeremykauffman/s...03059934007309

Archived article: https://archive.md/F9dY8







*Leftist Infiltrates "Far Right" Mom Group And Accidentally PROVES The Left Is Trapped In A Cult*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnI9naJqlnQ

----------


## acptulsa

> h/t Jeremy Kauffman: https://twitter.com/jeremykauffman/s...03059934007309
> 
> Archived article: https://archive.md/F9dY8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're really, _really_ trying to make Christians out to be scary.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## CCTelander

> 



We're doomed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...85634032603145

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Declaration of war and act of terrorism.


20 years ago, the system told me the polar ice caps would gone and NYC would underwater.

40 years ago the system told me AIDS would wipe out humanity.

50 years ago the system told me that by 2000 the earth would have run out of food, fuel and resources.

15 years ago the system told me that hurricanes like Katrina could be expected every year, numerous time every year.

45 years ago the system told me the earth would be in a new ice age.

2 years ago the system told me any government restriction due to the pandemic would be short lived, a couple of weeks at the most, just enough to "flatten the curve".

35 years ago the system told me, when the state of NJ passed the first mandatory seat belt law, that it would never be used for primary enforcement.

*$#@! you.*

I do not believe you.

You are liars and psychopaths.

You are a clear and present danger.

Come anywhere near me or mine, and I will do my best to take as many of you straight to hell with me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...85634032603145


Proper grammar and spelling is racist, you colonizing $#@!lord you.

----------


## Suzu

a little bit of British satire for your pleasure

----------


## CaptUSA

> a little bit of British satire for your pleasure


+rep!  Betcha won't see that on YouTube!

----------


## Suzu

British satire is the best

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

Pennywise called. He wants his wig back ...

https://twitter.com/FoxNews/status/1474188706747617294

----------


## Occam's Banana

"Go shew yourselves unto the priests" ...

https://twitter.com/PrisonPlanet/sta...81344037814286

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Trans Woman Jailed After Using Cocaine, Having Sex with Dog: ‘Your Record Is Appalling’*

https://www.breitbart.com/health/202...-is-appalling/

AMY FURR 23 Dec 2021



A trans woman was jailed for 20 months after using cocaine and engaging in sex with an Alsatian dog, GB Britain’s News Channel reported Thursday.

Sixty-year-old Claire Goodier was described by a probation officer with Chester Crown Court in England as “manipulative” and also “deceitful,” according to the outlet.

The report continued:

Claire was previously known as John and has twice been convicted of possessing indecent images of children. Prosecutor Paulinus Barnes said the police visited Goodier’s home on July 19, 2019 for a routine check due to her being on the sex offenders register for life. Officers discovered Goodier had searched for bestiality content online, and a full analysis discovered more than 30 indecent images of her taking part in a sex act with an Alsatian.

“She admitted possession of the images,” Barnes noted. “She said she had fantasised about it for a number of years and after talking about it with people in Northwich, was put in touch with others in Bournemouth.”

“She travelled down there in December 2018 and took part in the sex act with other people and the Alsatian dog,” Barnes stated.

According to the American Kennel Club’s (AKC) website, in World War I-era Britain, the German Shepherd Dog was known as the Alsatian, a label many people there still prefer.

Following the individual’s arrest in June, authorities found a USB drive in the person’s handbag containing the same images, and also found 3.5 grams of cocaine.

Judge Everett explained to Goodier that “You are a long, long way from changing your life. You deceitfully took part in a cocaine-fuelled incident with other persons”:

Since the terrible offence took place you kept the images unashamedly for your own sexual gratification. In the middle of all this, you failed to comply with the terms of an order, which some might say is a minor breach, but it’s not for the first time. Your record is appalling and it could be said you were astonishingly lucky not to go to prison previously. A message must go out that if you commit such disgusting behaviour then you must go to prison.

Meanwhile, transgender women born as men may legally be put in female-only prisons in England and Wales, the High Court ruled, Breitbart News reported in July.

----------


## Occam's Banana

A tale in four tweets:

https://twitter.com/TheAliceSmith/st...89944107307012



https://twitter.com/ReutersFacts/sta...20049367695368


https://twitter.com/extrashaky/statu...22406018224138

----------


## Suzu

> *Trans Woman Jailed After Using Cocaine, Having Sex with Dog: Your Record Is Appalling*


News flash:  That is not a woman.

----------


## cjm

> *Trans Woman Jailed After Using Cocaine, Having Sex with Dog: Your Record Is Appalling*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/health/202...-is-appalling/
> 
> AMY FURR 23 Dec 2021


Seriously, AF, do we have to take your internet away?  egads.

----------


## pcosmar

> News flash:  That is not a woman.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Seriously, AF, do we have to take your internet away?  egads.


I apologize...but I can think of nothing more worthy as a post card from Clown World as a insane pervert dressed as a woman, that we must address as woman, in some places as a matter of law, while he runs around high on coke, $#@!ing dogs with a phone full of kiddie porn gifs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

All else being equal, you will be denied MCA treatments if you are not colored.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## otherone

> I apologize...but I can think of nothing more worthy as a post card from Clown World as a insane pervert dressed as a woman, that we must address as woman, in some places as a matter of law, while he runs around high on coke, $#@!ing dogs with a phone full of kiddie porn gifs.


He's British.  I thought that was normal.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I apologize...but I can think of nothing more worthy as a post card from Clown World as a insane pervert dressed as a woman, that we must address as woman, in some places as a matter of law, while he runs around high on coke, $#@!ing dogs with a phone full of kiddie porn gifs.


Racist.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## cjm

> I apologize...but I can think of nothing more worthy as a post card from Clown World as a insane pervert dressed as a woman, that we must address as woman, in some places as a matter of law, while he runs around high on coke, $#@!ing dogs with a phone full of kiddie porn gifs.


I get the text, just go a little easy on the eye-poison, please.

----------


## kahless



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Federalist

Twerking turds at Katy Perry's new show "Play".

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

Climate kookism at wit's end: "environmentally friendly" bombs.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


I can see where you could stretch the definition of "gifted" to include a lottery winner, maybe.  But where's the talent?

----------


## otherone

> I can see where you could stretch the definition of "gifted" to include a lottery winner, maybe.  But where's the talent?


The oral sex talent required to win the lottery for your stupid kid.

----------


## cjm

> Climate kookism at wit's end: "environmentally friendly" bombs.


Reminds me of...

_"die on organic poison gas!!"_

----------


## Anti Federalist

Trans queeer man wins Best Female Actor award at Golden Globes.

*TranswomanQueeer Winner MJ Rodriguez Robs Golden Globe from Woman-Woman*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...m-woman-woman/

JOHN NOLTE 10 Jan 2022

Michaela Jaé “Mj” Rodriguez, a guy who identifies as a woman, won a Best Actress Golden Globe Sunday night for a lead role in a television drama.

So a guy walked in and robbed an actual actress, not only from winning a Golden Globe but from being nominated for a Golden Globe.

There are only five Best Actress in a Drama Series nominees. One went to Rodriguez, a guy, which means an actual female actress was robbed of all the prestige that comes from being a Golden Globe nominee, much less a Golden Globe winner.

Think about it: If you can add Golden Globe nominee or Golden Globe winner to your résumé, that’s a big deal. It’s rocket fuel for your career. Unfortunately, compared to men, women have enough trouble boosting and sustaining an acting career. And now, because of this transsexual voodoo everyone’s practicing, an actual woman has been robbed of something she earned and deserved, something that could have made the difference between an actual career and having to move back to Iowa with her tail between her legs.



Over and over and over and over again, we see men abusing the trans movement to steal accomplishments, achievements, and opportunities from women. And unless someone shows some respect for science and puts a stop to this insanity, within ten years, men are going to steal every sports record currently held by a woman.

Thanks to their superior physical strength and aggressiveness, biological men have natural advantages women do not have. And not just in sports. If you’re looking to get ahead in any field, including show business, that natural aggression is a big plus.

That doesn’t mean men are superior to women. On the contrary, women have extraordinary gifts when it comes to any area involving nurturing. Women handle stress better, multitask better. Most of all, men would be lost without women, which means the world would be lost without women.

But in any competitive arena, including Jeopardy! Where reflexes matter, the aggression and competitive spirit hard-wired into men can make all the difference, which is why there needs to be separate categories for men and women. Men and women are simply too different to be lumped into one pile, even if it is for an acting bauble. But when you allow a guy in a dress into the ladies’ pile, you are erasing and disenfranchising women.

*Some guy wants to run around in a dress demanding to be called Helga — I could not care less. It’s a free country. It’s no skin off my nose. You want to build a whole TV show or movie around guys in dresses — who cares? Not I. And I also don’t care if guys in dresses steal accomplishments, opportunities, and achievements from women.*

*But it’s still morally wrong and a symptom of an increasingly diseased culture.*

(That's *why* the culture is disease ridden, because good men don't care enough to stop the insanity. - AF)

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1480894849754836996


Muh "Federal science" ...

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/11/polit...ent/index.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/FT/status/1480939293380071427

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/0bjectsinMotion/...29033265532929

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/andurudottext/st...70913240256512

----------


## Occam's Banana

Incompetent grammar, on the other hand ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opin...nconscionable/

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-has-having-children-become-unconscionable/


https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1482184370714730502

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1482184370714730502

----------


## Occam's Banana

Here's some Republicans bragging about how much booty they've been able to seize despite "the worst pandemic in US history".

I wonder how much more plunder they would have taken - and how much prouder they would be of it - if it weren't for COVID.

https://twitter.com/tnhousegop/statu...42348895473670

----------


## phill4paul

> Teacher Claims She Was Fired for Not ‘Meowing’ Back at Student Who Identifies as a Cat
> 
>   Her story begins with her explanation that her most important role as a substitute is to take attendance, “so the school gets paid.” She relates how she is walking past each aisle noting attendance when she hears “meow”. “Then, I hear ‘meow’ and I’m like, ‘What’s up with that? Who’s doing it?”
> 
> “Then, this little girl in the very front says, you have to meow back at him,” the TikTok poster said. “He identifies as a cat.”
> 
> She expressed consternation and replied to the girl, “Is there a litter box in here?” The woman remarked she maybe should not have said that.
> 
> Learn more about RevenueStripe...
> ...


https://resistthemainstream.org/watc...fies-as-a-cat/

----------


## jct74

This train yard littered with looted amazon and UPS packages, lol.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Feds be fed'ing ... (do they really think they're actually fooling anyone ... ? )

https://twitter.com/MikaelThalen/sta...00205320585221

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Anti Federalist
> 
> 
> There's that damn white privilege again.
> 
> 
> Is there any topic that you can't somehow twist into a racial issue?


https://twitter.com/FreeBlckThought/...61581417828353

----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/FreeBlckThought/...61581417828353


I always put my lunch into white bags anyway.  The brown bags just seemed to me, unclean.  And poor.

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://vidmax.com/video/210229-so-m...-appropriately

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## devil21

> Just curious, how does one fact check a _secret_ plot?


One checks the secret plot's website, of course.  Doesn't every secret plot have a website?  Perhaps having a website validates that it is indeed not a secret plot but an open plot.

https://www.weforum.org/great-reset/

Or maybe, just maybe, Reuters is trying to frame it as tinfoil so no one bothers to even check the website detailing a plan of a handful of billionaires, celebs, CEOs and politicians to transform everyone else's lives without their consent.  Naaa that's crazy talk...Davos meetings are just for sharing pics of the grandkids over evening tea while informally discussing solar panels and saving the whales.

----------


## TheTexan

> Naaa that's crazy talk...Davos meetings are just for sharing pics of the grandkids over evening tea while informally discussing solar panels and saving the whales.


I always just thought they built burgers togethers.  Or is that the other one

----------


## devil21

> That whole "Great Reset" thing?
> 
> Yeah, don't worry about it.
> 
> Reuters checked, and it's all good.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ReutersFacts/sta...11085094748164


Why you might be renting not buying your next couch
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/01/22/why-...ext-couch.html



> Brick-and-mortar furniture brands like IKEA are also exploring leasing models. For the Swedish retailer, experimenting with renting is part of a grander plan to transition to a circular business model by 2030, with the aim of eventually using only renewable or recycled raw materials, improving design principles to allow for less wear and tear when products are assembled and disassembled, and refurbishing and repurposing used goods or their components.


https://www.weforum.org/organizations/ikea-group

But naaaa, it's crazy talk to say the abolition of private property is a WEF goal.  No doubt there are many things that can be changed in our economic structure but the outright gaslighting going on makes people even more distrustful.  Constant lies tend to do that.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> No doubt there are many things that can be changed in our economic structure but the outright gaslighting going on *makes people even more distrustful*.


Speaking of which ...




> https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...55983082094598

----------


## Occam's Banana

>

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa

> 


When they say, "It's not like that..."

It's like that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://twitter.com/Shokwav1985/stat...28430095781892
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...49463867703296


He's right, and I have difficulty with that, in that I often post these examples.
  @TheCount is always handy to remind me of that fact.

I hope that most folks realize that it is exposing agitprop for what it is, false propaganda designed specifically to agitate.

I think the problem starts when people assume that because you can agitate some people into *opposing* it, or the idea the agit-prop is proposing, that *that* is somehow enabling it's purpose. 

No, in this case it's purpose to agitate Marxist mediocrities into really thinking that Mike Lindell is some kind of "threat to our democracy" whatever the $#@! that idiot phrase means.

----------


## TheCount

> He's right, and I have difficulty with that, in that I often post these examples.
>   @TheCount is always handy to remind me of that fact.
> 
> I hope that most folks realize that it is exposing agitprop for what it is, false propaganda designed specifically to agitate.
> 
> I think the problem starts when people assume that because you can agitate some people into *opposing* it, or the idea the agit-prop is proposing, that *that* is somehow enabling it's purpose. 
> 
> No, in this case it's purpose to agitate Marxist mediocrities into really thinking that Mike Lindell is some kind of "threat to our democracy" whatever the $#@! that idiot phrase means.


This.

Here's two sides of the same coin:
Mike Lindell telling you that he has proof that Spanish aliens used German servers to steal the election in Arizona by ???The Atlantic telling you that a crackhead pillow merchant will single-handledly destroy American democracy by ???


There's no difference.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> He's right, and I have difficulty with that, in that I often post these examples.
>   @TheCount is always handy to remind me of that fact.
> 
> I hope that most folks realize that it is exposing agitprop for what it is, false propaganda designed specifically to agitate.
> 
> I think the problem starts when people assume that because you can agitate some people into *opposing* it, or the idea the agit-prop is proposing, that *that* is somehow enabling it's purpose. 
> 
> No, in this case it's purpose to agitate Marxist mediocrities into really thinking that Mike Lindell is some kind of "threat to our democracy" whatever the $#@! that idiot phrase means.


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again._

And note that Malice doesn't say agitprop should be dismissed or ignored, just that it shouldn't be taken at face value.

It's producers may not take it seriously in the sense of actually believing it, but it still serves a number of their purposes.

One of those purposes is to discredit opposition by exalting the most egregious elements of the opposition as if they were representative of the whole.

Another purpose is to agitate (hence, "agitprop") and further inflame the dysfunctions of the polity at which the agitprop is aimed (which in the present-day United States means, among other things, the severe dysfunctions to which mass democracy at such large scale is inescapably prone). This is done in hopes of exploiting those dysfunctions as a fulcrum on which to lever themselves up into yet more power and control.

An excellent recent example of this is the whole "the 2022 midterms will be 'illegitimate' if our legislative agenda is not enacted" shtick the Democrats seem to be adopting. It doesn't matter to them that "muh democracy" obviously does not mean "getting everything we want whenever we want it". The purpose of such agitprop is not to make true (or even just non-contradictory) claims. The purpose is to assert whatever might serve as a fig leaf for their power-grabbing ambitions, no matter how small or flimsy that leaf may be. Their opponents are bad people, and thus, any contradiction or nonsensicality they indulge is excused by the righteousness of their cause. (Republicans do this, too, of course - but it doesn't seem to be quite as widespread among them, and they are not nearly as good at it or as brazen about it.)

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/TheEconomist/sta...29890519322632

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/MythinformedMKE/...28299516178438

----------


## Occam's Banana

Anti "Defamation" League changes its definition of "racism" such that only "people of color" (i.e., non-white people) can be its victims (and thus, by implication, that only white people can be its perpetrators):

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Occam's Banana

White people don't trust the government because they're racists.

----------


## Occam's Banana

"Experts"

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/DrewHolden360/st...36381116485638

----------


## Occam's Banana

The crackpot conspiracy nutjobs at MSNBC think vaccines are mind-control drugs:

https://twitter.com/MSNBC/status/1492146933045075972

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Apparently, the demand for racist and/or misogynist "hate speech" directed at non-white people and/or women is greater than the supply.
> 
> So it looks like we're going to have to discount "hate speech" directed at white people and/or men in order to achieve hate-speech "equity":


So apparently, Facebook is working diligently at solving that whole "scarcity of racist hate-speech directed at non-white people" problem ...

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/13/us/jo...cec/index.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.teamusa.org/News/2022/Fe...Black-Olympian

----------


## acptulsa

> https://www.teamusa.org/News/2022/Fe...Black-Olympian


It's all part of a purge.  These people are trying to identify and eradicate everyone with a sense of humor.  There's no other explanation.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Some (literal) sheep finally get the chance to play the part of the Judas goat ...

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world...abs/ar-AATNxX4

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CBCNews/status/1493049860152610816

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ATFHQ/status/1493208813670965248

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/ATFHQ/status/1493208813670965248


https://twitter.com/RealSpikeCohen/s...72464192856068


Disbanded ... and then charged, arrested, tried, convicted, and punished.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Trucker convoys cause heart disease: https://www.theglobeandmail.com/cana...-long-lasting/

----------


## devil21

> https://twitter.com/Booker4KY/status...81116265025536


That about sums up the state of the Internet these days.  Bots, shills, sockpuppets all pretending to be real, different people while a relative handful of actually real people argue with them or soak up their bs.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/USCPSC/status/1493043342732574720

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/gunpolicy/status...31231870840836


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/hollandcourtney/...74200476774402

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/AmiHorowitz/stat...34067572862977

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

(h/t Not the Bee)

https://twitter.com/SecCardona/statu...45698176655360


https://twitter.com/SecCardona/statu...95630120062976

----------


## Occam's Banana

Note that her problem isn't with government "control over online speech" - it's with government speech-control that isn't "cleanly and clearly defined". (And recall that this is the same clown who, as YouTube CEO, won a "free expression" award sponsored by ... YouTube.)

https://twitter.com/therecount/statu...33353120276492

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


//

----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/hollandcourtney/...74200476774402


They're not even social distancing, like at all.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.glasgowtimes.co.uk/news/...-anti-vaxxers/

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.express.co.uk/life-style...-meats-choline

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## CCTelander

> https://www.express.co.uk/life-style...-meats-choline



It's not the jab, it's the eggs you had for breakfast Mundane. Now move along and shut up. Nothing to see here.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/RealPeerReview/s...75532357177346

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/skdh/status/1494937030207365121

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/RBReich/status/1495217056337346561

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/WSWS_Updates/sta...12823709192194


//

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ma...hat/ar-AAU5Ir5

----------


## Occam's Banana

>

----------


## acptulsa

> 


"Educators" saying what isn't possible.  Just pitiful.

----------


## CCTelander

> "Educators" saying what isn't possible.  Just pitiful.



DAY-AMN! That Marty really is a glutton!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "Educators" saying what isn't possible.  Just pitiful.


It's even more pathetic given that the question explicitly states as a condition that "Marty ate more pizza than Luis."

----------


## Occam's Banana

"In the end the Party would announce that two and two made five, and you would have to believe it. ... But it was alright, everything was alright, the struggle was finished. He had won the victory over himself. He loved Big Brother." -- George Orwell, _1984_




> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ma...hat/ar-AAU5Ir5

----------


## acptulsa

> It's even more pathetic given that the question explicitly states as a condition that "Marty ate more pizza than Luis."


The "reasonableness" test: Has the child learned that the teacher and curriculum are completely unreasonable yet?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Anti Federalist
> 
> 
> There's that damn white privilege again.
> 
> 
> Is there any topic that you can't somehow twist into a racial issue?





> 


https://twitter.com/ThomasEWoods/sta...59674845556741



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/15/m...er-ethics.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...b57_story.html

----------


## devil21

> It's even more pathetic given that the question explicitly states as a condition that "Marty ate more pizza than Luis."


None of it is surprising if you've seen and heard the "quality" of teachers lately.  The student is smarter than the teacher.  Betcha teacher has an tattoo arm sleeve, nose ring and rainbow flag somewhere on display.

----------


## CCTelander

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...b57_story.html



War is Peace
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength

That Big Brother sure is one hell of a guy, isn't he comrade?

----------


## acptulsa

> War is Peace
> Freedom is Slavery
> Ignorance is Strength
> 
> That Big Brother sure is one hell of a guy, isn't he comrade?


He's made progress since 1984.  War is Peace _and_ Prosperity now.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> None of it is surprising if you've seen and heard the "quality" of teachers lately.  The student is smarter than the teacher.  Betcha teacher has an tattoo arm sleeve, nose ring and rainbow flag somewhere on display.


They have more important things than basic math to worry about - such as the use of fruits and vegetables as dildos:




>

----------


## Occam's Banana

From a high school in Illinois (h/t Libs of TikTok):

----------


## Occam's Banana

So apparently, all it takes to smash the patriarchy is to kill off enough women and children. Who knew?

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/CBSNews/status/1496311351827910657


//

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Globalist

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...b57_story.html


False:  Wars make us less safe and make the Military Industrial Complex richer.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Anti Federalist
> 
> 
> There's that damn white privilege again.
> 
> 
> Is there any topic that you can't somehow twist into a racial issue?

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


https://twitter.com/lilycatsmeow/sta...35057477328899

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://twitter.com/lilycatsmeow/sta...35057477328899


Pick up a rifle and go carry your ass to Ukraine if you feel so strongly about it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Says a member of the ethnicity, while 13 percent of the US population, is responsible for over 50 percent of US violent crime, rape and murder.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

PTHD (Post Traumatic Honk Disorder)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...king-1.6363104

----------


## acptulsa

> PTHD (Post Traumatic Honk Disorder)
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...king-1.6363104


By God, they honked so hard the echoes we're still reverberating through downtown Ottawa a week later!

No, grandson, I'm not exaggerating.  It was legendary!  A miracle!  The press even documented it, boy!

----------


## Occam's Banana

World War Three *Clown*
(h/t @AuronMacintyre)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Wilsonianism for the 21st century ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1475563902243164160


Richard Moore is chief of MI6 (Britain's version of the CIA).

https://twitter.com/ChiefMI6/status/1497287654441984007


Rick Santorum was ahead of his day ...




> Will Rick Santorum be there?
> 
> I just won't be able to take this seriously unless Santorum, a passionate defender of gay rights for Iranians, is involved ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOKQ4dz07k4

----------


## Occam's Banana

> PTHD (Post Traumatic Honk Disorder)
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...king-1.6363104

----------


## Occam's Banana

Wherein we learn that prohibiting the filming of cops from 15 feet away would be unconstitutional, but prohibiting it from 8 feet away would not:

*Arizona House Committee Approves Bill To Criminalize Filming Cops on the Job*
https://reason.com/2022/02/22/arizon...s-republicans/
_Billy Binion (22 February 2022)_

The Arizona House Appropriations Committee on Monday green-lit a bill that would criminalize filming cops on the job in some cases, reinvigorating questions around the constitutionality of such provisions.

If passed into law, House Bill 2319* would make it illegal "for a person to knowingly make a video recording of law enforcement activity, including the handling of an emotionally disturbed person, if the person does not have the permission of the law enforcement officer" and is within 8 feet of the cop. The original text stipulated that it would be a crime to do so within 15 feet, but Rep. John Kavanagh (R–D23), the bill's sponsor, altered the radius in an amendment meant to assuage constitutional objections.

[...]

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Wherein we learn that prohibiting the filming of cops from 15 feet away would be unconstitutional, but prohibiting it from 8 feet away would not:
> 
> *Arizona House Committee Approves Bill To Criminalize Filming Cops on the Job*
> https://reason.com/2022/02/22/arizon...s-republicans/
> _Billy Binion (22 February 2022)_
> 
> The Arizona House Appropriations Committee on Monday green-lit a bill that would criminalize filming cops on the job in some cases, reinvigorating questions around the constitutionality of such provisions.
> 
> If passed into law, House Bill 2319* would make it illegal "for a person to knowingly make a video recording of law enforcement activity, including the handling of an emotionally disturbed person, if the person does not have the permission of the law enforcement officer" and is within 8 feet of the cop. The original text stipulated that it would be a crime to do so within 15 feet, but Rep. John Kavanagh (R–D23), the bill's sponsor, altered the radius in an amendment meant to assuage constitutional objections.
> ...


I'm no legal scholar, so somebody correct me if I'm wrong,  but IIRC, the limit set by the Constitution for the filming of cops is 10 feet.

----------


## donnay

President Volodymyr Zelensky on Dancing With the Stars DWTS in Ukraine in 2006.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm no legal scholar, so somebody correct me if I'm wrong,  but IIRC, the limit set by the Constitution for the filming of cops is 10 feet.


I think it was half a rod.  Or maybe a fathom.

Actually it's unconstitutional if you're closer.  So I guess the next chapter of the War On Us will be the War on Telephoto Lenses, because with them you look fifteen feet away, but you're really two feet away.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://www.thestar.com/opinion/cont...with-them.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

Jingoism - and all the asinine and/or vicious pettiness that goes with it - is alive and well.

https://twitter.com/HockeyAgent1/sta...89120450203654


Dostoevsky is one of the greatest authors the human species has ever produced.

How long before the virtue-signalling brigades of braying jackasses try to cancel Tolstoy, too? 

How long until they finally succeed?

(And cats ... _cats_, for Cthulhu's sake ...)

https://twitter.com/BenjaminNorton/s...23187476856833

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

> Wilsonianism for the 21st century ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1475563902243164160


https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1501209395681808385

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Wilsonianism for the 21st century ...
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bopinion/status/1475563902243164160

----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/NSKinsella/statu...27841534722049


You don't have these conversations without sounding like that, for the simple reason that they aren't necessary.  And there is no such thing as "language police". The term is grammar nazi.  Or in your case, newspeak nazi.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Our quarrels "would possibly diminish".  Whereas if the friends and relatives of every single person in government owned no Burisma stock, nor that of any other profitable Ukrainian company, our quarrels with Russia would "definitely immediately disappear".

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

_Spider-man, Spider-man
Does whatever a spider can
Spins a web, any size
Catches thieves kids, just like flies
Look out! Here comes the Spider-man!_

----------


## CCTelander

So many things in this thread I've wanted to comment on but WTF can you say? You couldn't make this $#@! up.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Are crows climate-change deniers?

https://twitter.com/wrathofgnon/stat...81648053399552


https://twitter.com/wrathofgnon/stat...84492424785920


https://twitter.com/wrathofgnon/stat...94420505972737

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.washingtonpost.com/techn...e-white-house/

----------


## Occam's Banana

> How long before the virtue-signalling brigades of braying jackasses try to cancel Tolstoy, too? 
> 
> How long until they finally succeed?


Not long at all, as it turns out ...

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/w...cism-vwwj8pvn3

----------


## devil21

> https://www.washingtonpost.com/techn...e-white-house/


Gee, that rings a bell.

White House invites right alt-media for 'social media summit' - July 2019
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/10/tech/...mit/index.html




> New York CNN Business  — 
> 
> A conspiracy theorist, a meme creator and a plagiarist. Those are just some of the eyebrow raising attendees who will descend on the White House on Thursday for an event that will likely become a forum for airing claims of anti-conservative social media bias.
> 
> President Trump is calling it a “social media summit,” but the White House did not extend invites to representatives from Facebook or Twitter. Instead, the White House has invited its political allies to the event.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

"Handbook of Critical Agrarian Studies *Lysenkoism*"

Fixed it for them.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just a reminder to the unvaccinated (and everyone else) that the first full day of spring has passed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/davidfrum/status...91447158853633




https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/statu...44148941684740

----------


## Occam's Banana

"Experts"

https://twitter.com/nytimes/status/1506095895577870341

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.informationliberation.com/?id=62981

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://sea.mashable.com/life/19819/...gious-vaccines

----------


## Occam's Banana

"Please, Hammer, don't hurt 'em!" 

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...011054306.html

----------


## pcosmar

> "Please, Hammer, don't hurt 'em!" 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...011054306.html


Do it..

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Seattle Museum Hosting Sex-Themed ‘Drag’ Camp for Children*

https://www.breitbart.com/education/...camp-children/

MY FURR4 Apr 2022269
2:15
A Seattle museum is hosting a summer camp led by a cross-sex “drag artist” to train children aged 12 through 18 how to “create your own personas.”

“Led by local drag artist Joshua Hancock, ‘Summer Camp: the Art of Drag’ has run for the past two summers at the West Coast city’s Museum of Pop Culture (MoPOP),” the Daily Mail reported on Monday.

The MoPOP’s website detailed the event, scheduled for August 8 through August 12 of this year.

“Calling all current and future kings and queens! Explore self-expression in MoPOP’s week-long, drag-tastic summer camp!” the site read:

Led by Seattle performer Joshua Hancock, you’ll investigate drag history and work together with local artists to create your own personas. You’ll choose your name, explore hair and makeup techniques, and develop your character’s stage presence. At the end of the week, celebrate your new drag personas with a private showcase!

In a social media post from July 2021, the museum advertised the camp and shared photos of the artists involved, one wearing green high heels and another with pink and white hair:


Hancock has years of experience in theater, burlesque, and drag, the museum’s website stated, adding he “believes  drag is for everyone, it is more than one thing, and can be used to heal, bring joy, sadness,  and love to people. ”

Meanwhile, the British Broadcasting Company (BBC) highlighted a 15-year-old who began developing his drag act when he was 13, Breitbart News reported March 28:

Titled “Cherry West: From schoolboy Sam to drag teen,” the Wednesday essay begins by describing teenage drag queen Sam Carlin, who goes by the alter ego “Cherry West,” as an aspiring schoolboy “dreaming of a flamboyant future” ever since his first encounter with the “drag scene” at the tender age of 10, where he “connected” with performing as a woman on stage.

Once the young man voiced interest regarding drag to his parents, the couple “encouraged” him to practice, and his sister taught him how to put on makeup.

----------


## acptulsa

Mixed Messages R Us

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Anti Federalist

> LOL.  Touche.  Censored it for ya.


Where in the hell is @Danke ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I shared ^that speech with a friend of mine that thinks "medicare for all" is a good idea and who likes Robert Reich.  He kept asking me "Was it taken out of context?"  Not.  It certainly was not.


And they *applauded*.

Here's what government run healthcare will get you:

1 - You young healthy people, expect to pay a lot more. Yaaayyyyy!

2 - You old people...foad already, you cost too much money to keep alive. Yayyyyy!

3 - And across the board, we won't be able to innovate new treatments, so all of you in middle, will probably live shorter lives than your parents. (Which is now happening). Yayyyyy!

Who the $#@! are these walking dead????

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who's worse--the guy who posts the wall of cellulite or the three people who repost it by quoting it?
> 
> Once you know it's there, you can scroll past it.  But no.  Surprise!
> 
> At least AF is obeying the Golden Rule.  This is how he wants to be treated.  He _likes_ looking at hips that scrape both sides of the Lear Jet hatch on the way through.


How much climate change occurs from one fart flapping between those ass cheeks?

----------


## jmdrake

> And they *applauded*.
> 
> Here's what government run healthcare will get you:
> 
> 1 - You young healthy people, expect to pay a lot more. Yaaayyyyy!
> 
> 2 - You old people...foad already, you cost too much money to keep alive. Yayyyyy!
> 
> 3 - And across the board, we won't be able to innovate new treatments, so all of you in middle, will probably live shorter lives than your parents. (Which is now happening). Yayyyyy!
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/FreeBlckThought/...04422280429568


Lincoln's also the only onefacing to the right.  No wonder they hate that coin.

This couldn't have anything to do with the fact that inflation is so bad the government has to spend more than a penny to mint one, right?

----------


## CaptUSA

This was real.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> This was real.


Well at least they're being honest and open about it now instead of being secretive.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Well at least they're being honest and open about it now instead of being secretive.


It slipped out.  They changed the headline and memory-holed the original.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 




My god, that post gave me brain cancer.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It slipped out.  They changed the headline and memory-holed the original.


Is the story still up?

Makes sense though...in a twisted Marxist, Frankfort School sort of logic.

Turn the population into a bunch of high functioning halfwits through generations of propaganda, mass media and "school", and it then appears to make sense that only the _Ubermensch_ should be able to decide on our "leaders".

----------


## CaptUSA

> *Is the story still up?*
> 
> Makes sense though...in a twisted Marxist, Frankfort School sort of logic.
> 
> Turn the population into a bunch of high functioning halfwits through generations of propaganda, mass media and "school", and it then appears to make sense that only the _Ubermensch_ should be able to decide on our "leaders".


yep.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...elites-decide/

Kinda funny - they changed the headline, but left it in the web address.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CNNPolitics/stat...14124755808257

----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/CNNPolitics/stat...14124755808257


Spurn the Bern.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> https://twitter.com/CNNPolitics/stat...14124755808257


I'm completely ok with this as long as he runs third party.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/BarackObama/stat...09484546584586

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/robreiner/status...49404434092041

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Not_the_Bee/stat...04604711362563

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...74625064071168

----------


## Occam's Banana

> This was real.


So is this:

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/18/o...sia-putin.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

"The corporate press is the enemy of the people." -- Michael Malice

https://twitter.com/GlennKesslerWP/s...52150733332482

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/plan_marcus/stat...06580189671436

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/RealRonHoward/st...81523506597888

----------


## Anti Globalist

Another leftist that tested positive for covid while saying the usual schtick.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Y'all should actually read the link.  It ends differently than you probably think it does.  Dad decides that it's not his job as a father to push his son into whatever dad wants and instead now helps his son embrace his joy of tractors.





> I did read it. (I generally try to read all the articles for which I provide links before I post them.)
> 
> 
> 
> This does not in any way negate the fact that we live in a "clown world" culture which inculcates entirely unnecessary alarm and confusion in parents when their sons evince a perfectly natural interest in things that boys have always tended to be interested in - all in the name of deliberately and intentionally "blurring gender lines" as an explicitly stated goal (just as was expressed in the article's subheading).
> 
> That this particular story has a "happy ending" (or at least a "not entirely bat$#@! insane" one) is gratifying (or at least relieving) - but how many of the increasing number of others like it do not? And regardless of any particular positive outcomes, a world in which dismay and consternation is the default reaction to little boys being curious about and interested in machines is not a healthy place to be (especially not in a world that relies as heavily as ours does upon those machines).


Thank God.

I thought we were getting a new stripe on the pride flag for the tractorsexuals.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Thank God.
> 
> I thought we were getting a new stripe on the pride flag for the tractorsexuals.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CTVNews/status/1518518678161178624

https://twitter.com/TorontoStar/stat...20219253182464

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/PadraigBelton/st...80573007597568

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

But it's OK when Big Brother does it ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9FfmREomTo

----------


## Occam's Banana

h/t Not the Bee: https://notthebee.com/article/brainw...store-employee

https://twitter.com/paulkrugman/stat...24571439792146


https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/s...88297271734274

----------


## Occam's Banana

Using behavioral science *propaganda techniques* to promote science *The ScienceTM* - a guide for experts *technocrats*:

https://twitter.com/deb_fillman/stat...45422145310720

----------


## Occam's Banana

White pill: they're being absolutely roasted in the replies. I haven't seen a single positive one yet.

https://twitter.com/Occams_Banana/st...85999386181633

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/PadraigBelton/st...80573007597568


*Journalist MOCKED After Mistaking BB Guns For REAL Rifles In Tweet Complaining About US Gun Rights*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZwHAMabOw

----------


## devil21

> White pill: they're being absolutely roasted in the replies. I haven't seen a single positive one yet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Occams_Banana/st...85999386181633


It's kind of appropriate, actually, since the word "holocaust" means _burnt sacrifice or burnt offering_.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

(h/t Titania McGrath: https://twitter.com/TitaniaMcGrath/s...05242889871367)

Q: What did Hitler, Mussolini, Genghis Khan and Vlad the Impaler all have in common?

A: They all had MOTHERS.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/GBNEWS/status/1519945734413557760

----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/GBNEWS/status/1519945734413557760

----------


## Occam's Banana

> god tier hoochie *moron*
> 
> https://twitter.com/decemberarie/sta...70986103721984


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

I wanna know how to go to whatever alternate dimension this guy is living in.

https://twitter.com/davetroy/status/1520595802737065986

----------


## Occam's Banana

Wherein we learn of an untreatable heart condition so mysterious that it is subject to "analysis" but not diagnosis ...

https://twitter.com/hulllive/status/1487904704868671489

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://thefreethoughtproject.com/ch...roy-all-of-it/

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/thatdayin1992/st...43162855051265

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## cjm

> ...LGGBDTTTIQQAAPP...


No "plus"?  Bigots.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Federalist

*Teachers Brag About LGBT Indoctrination: ‘My Classroom Is One of the Gayest Places Probably on the Planet’*

https://www.breitbart.com/education/...on-the-planet/

ETHAN LETKEMAN 4 May 2022

Disturbing videos on TikTok show teachers bragging about how they initiate classroom discussions on sexual orientation and gender identity.

While it is not known what grade cohorts these people who claim to be teachers preside over, some proudly talk about the need to introduce sexualized content to children as young as three years old.

“Kids as young as three and four are actually aware of their gender identity,” one explained. “They are very aware of who they like and who they don’t like. They are very much ready for these topics and are way more accepting than adults when it comes to discussing these topics.”

“Research says that there is no age too young to talk about pretty much anything,” said a man who appeared to be an education official giving a lecture to colleagues. “If they know about it, they are ready to learn about it.”

Another expressed his delight in revealing his sexual orientation to his students, explaining that he halted his teaching to answer questions “about being gay.” Another exclaimed, “I would come out to my students every October on National Coming out day.”

“My classroom is one of the gayest places probably on the planet,” one individual declared. “Everything is explicitly *****.”

One self-described educator bragged about giving her young students “pro-noun pins.” “We have some that pick ‘she/her’ every single day, and we have some that change it up.”

Many progressive teachers who publicly posted their shocking content online had their videos shared by the popular conservative viral account Libs of TikTok, which was censored in recent weeks. After being blacklisted, and having an expose written on the account by the Washington Post’s Taylor Lorenz, Libs of TikTok has reached over 1.2 million followers since having over 600,000 just weeks ago. 

In response to a growing number of cases where teachers and education officials were allegedly sexualizing students, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signed the Parental Rights in Education Act in March, prohibiting the teaching of sexual orientation and gender identity in classrooms from kindergarten to third grade.

----------


## Anti Federalist

//

----------


## Anti Federalist

*"Queeer your Classroom"*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Tick-tock, America.
> 
> Tick-tock.





> Meanwhile, in California (of course):
> 
> https://twitter.com/LambdaLegal/stat...69165304008706

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://iqfy.com/sit-toilet-trans-men-inclusivity/

----------


## acptulsa

> https://iqfy.com/sit-toilet-trans-men-inclusivity/


Urinals generally outnumber places to sit.  So when there's a line, the way to be "inclusive" is to use what's available and get out.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

I would say "this didn't age well", but it's Paul Krugman - so it goes without saying.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/19/o...n-economy.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hey, _Reason_! How's that whole "free minds, free markets" thing goin'?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Oh, dear  ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/reason/status/1539307932696731649


I noticed people that are supposedly conservative or libertarian talking about how terrible an idea Biden’s tax holiday proposal is. Mostly on Fox Business. Some are making the case that it will make the price go down, and thus increase demand, which is bad.

I have pondered whether this is a partisan attack (anything Biden does is bad), if it’s stupidity, or if it reveals that these individuals are really shills using talking points given to them.

[Edit: the Reason article centers around the idea that the gas tax is like a user fee, and thus a lesser of evils among taxes. On second thought, and I have not heard this specifically mentioned, it could very well be a green agenda item, as they prepare for new ways to tax electric vehicles and gas efficient vehicles.]

----------


## Anti Federalist

LOL is this what the Marxist maggots mean by being "inclusive"?

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## acptulsa

> https://www.salon.com/2022/07/03/how...m-not-kidding/


You may not be kidding, but you aren't serious either.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## TheTexan

> 


I wish.  That would be awesome

----------


## Occam's Banana

The new lockdown narrative is out.

According to the former U.S. Surgeon General, lockdowns never happened.

And even if they did, they weren't as bad as being sent to prison, so STFU.

https://twitter.com/JeromeAdamsMD/st...15169210056704

----------


## Occam's Banana

Weather is transphobic.

https://twitter.com/PinkNews/status/1011647837703110656

----------


## TheTexan

> Weather is transphobic.
> 
> https://twitter.com/PinkNews/status/1011647837703110656


Now that I have learned that queeers are particularly susceptible to heat waves,

I will re-double my carbon emissions this year

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## fedupinmo

>

----------


## Occam's Banana

Take that, gun nuts!

(Yeah, that's right ... bet'cher not so cocky now, are ya?)

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

Make no mistake. 

These perverts *are* pushing to normalize buggering your toddler. 

And you will charged with "hate crimes" if you say or do anything to stop it.

Love is love, isn't it?


State-Sponsored Stonewall: Children Aged Two Can Be Trans, Nurseries Should Teach ‘Gender Identity’

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/search?q=%22Schl...ertical=trends

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...nt-in-the-u-s/

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/PhilWMagness/sta...66185761800198

----------


## Anti Federalist

Last month: "The president has no control over the price of oil".

This month: "The price of oil is coming down due to the brilliant actions of the president".





> Wikipedia: "Definitions are contingent upon current events."
> 
> Also Wikipedia: "Do not trust what we said yesterday. Only trust what we say today. At least until tomorrow ..."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession

----------


## Occam's Banana

Meanwhile in Airstrip One:

https://twitter.com/RWTaylors/status...36071255687168

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## devil21

> We know it's bull$#@!.
> They know it's bull$#@!.
> 
> We know they know it's bull$#@!.
> They know we know it's bull$#@!.
> 
> And yet, they still peddle the bull$#@! ...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/08/polit...sis/index.html


Just more Agenda 2030 spending while Trump's nonsense sucks the air out of the room.

Note Osiris' penis in the background.




Vid creator skips over Isis creating Osiris' penis out of gold for some reason.  Selective story telling I presume.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10....87941221096600


*Academic Who Published Paper on Masturbating to Child Porn Under Police Investigation*

https://www.breitbart.com/europe/202...investigation/

KURT ZINDULKA 12 Aug 2022

Police have launched an investigation into a British PhD candidate who has published a “research” paper centering around him masturbating to child porn, Breitbart News can reveal.

Greater Manchester Police (GMP) has said that an investigation has been launched after University of Manchester student Karl Andersson published a PhD research paper on his personal experiences of masturbating to the “Shotacon” subgenre of Japanese manga comic books that focus on often highly sexualised portrayals of prepubescent or pubescent boys.

Anderson claimed that in order to “understand how [people] experience sexual pleasure when reading shota” he conducted a three-month “experiment” of masturbating to paedophilic comic books, taking notes during every “session”.

“I would not be allowed to have any other sexual relief during this ‘fieldwork’ in my own sexuality: no regular porn, no sex with another person, no fantasies or memories — it had to be shota every time.”

In his paper, published by the peer-reviewed academic journal Qualitative Research, Andersson admitted that “the age of the characters and the explicitness of the sex, as well as in the readers’ views on whether or how sexual desire for fictional boys is connected to sexual attraction to actual children.”

Yet despite acknowledging the illicit nature of the material, he said that he found interviewing others inadequate for his study, writing: “I realized that my body was equipped with a research tool of its own that could give me, quite literally, a first-hand understanding of shota.”

Describing one such masturbation “session”, Anderson wrote in his notebook in September of last year: “Started reading on the toilet: Boy who is staying with relatives happens to see his same-age friend masturbate… The boy who has admitted to everything has nothing to lose, so he throws himself over Tokio-kun and starts sniffing his cock and licking his smooth balls, and while waiting for the shot I came!”

Possession of drawn child pornography is a crime in the United Kingdom, and it seems likely the materials indulged in by Andersson would meet this definition, given the paper’s own description of “very young boy characters [who] would greedily jump over the first cock that presented itself” in the material — content of which Andersson wrote: “That worked for me”.

Speaking to Breitbart London, a spokesman for the Greater Manchester Police revealed that the force has launched an investigation to determine if the “research” project had violated any laws.

“GMP received a report in relation to this matter in August 2022 and have since launched an investigation. We are working closely with the University of Manchester who are assisting us with our enquiries to establish what, if any offences have been committed.”

The spokesman told Breitbart London that as of the time of this publication: “No arrests have been made”.

----------


## Occam's Banana

@GunnyFreedom got got. Don't know why. Probably Twitter being stupid, though.

https://twitter.com/GlenBradley

----------


## Occam's Banana

Congratulations to Odysee and Bitchute (and notice which video-sharing sites were not "investigated").

https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1561667500974247936

----------


## Occam's Banana

*THREAD: Reuters hit-piece on Odysee and BitChute*




> Congratulations to Odysee and Bitchute (and notice which video-sharing sites were not "investigated").
> 
> https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1561667500974247936

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

*THREAD: Rewriting the history of COVID*




> ... "according to a House report" ... and so begins the official washing of hands:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LPMisesCaucus/st...68478099292163

----------


## TheTexan

> @GunnyFreedom got got. Don't know why. Probably Twitter being stupid, though.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GlenBradley


Good for Gunny.  I know not what he said to deserve that, but I support whatever he said or did

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/202...ws-university/

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## CCTelander

>

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

Where's the lie?

_Regular exercise may improve the effectiveness of voodoo rituals

Exercisers who participated in voodoo rituals to protect their health were about 25 percent less likely to be hospitalized with covid than sedentary people who participated in the same rituals, a new study found.
_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/welln...ness-exercise/

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/WhiteHouse/statu...31645945176064

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/townhallcom/stat...86757150298113

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

Open fire $#@!.

I dare you.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

> _"I don't think anyone knows whether we're going to have a recession or not, and if we do, whether it's going to be a deep one or not. It's just ... it's not knowable."_ -- Jerome Powell
> 
> https://twitter.com/TPostMillennial/...64290941124613


//

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/TonjeGjevjon/sta...78369534885888

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://www.yahoo.com/now/63-america...110000692.html


We really do live in the most stupid of times.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

*The ScienceTM*

https://thepostmillennial.com/rand-p...ap-his-fingers

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/TPostMillennial/...75061936852993

----------


## tod evans

> https://twitter.com/TPostMillennial/...75061936852993

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://twitter.com/TPostMillennial/...75061936852993


You have to read all the way through, but, surprisingly, there it is in the last paragraphs:




> *''Across all the cities we studied, we found young Black and Hispanic men overwhelmingly bore these warlike risks of firearm death and injury," del Pozo added. "They were 96% of the victims. In the worst area of Chicago, they faced an annual shooting risk of nearly 6%."*
> 
> The researcher also cautioned that "If high overall murder rates suggest cities where young men may face death risks greater than war, then Baltimore, Detroit, New Orleans, St Louis, Milwaukee, Kansas City, Memphis, Cleveland, Cincinnati, and Newark may compare to Chicago and Philadelphia."

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/GOP/status/1608199359849549824

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Not_the_Bee/stat...57340671754242

----------


## tod evans



----------


## CCTelander

> https://twitter.com/GOP/status/1608199359849549824



This is a joke, right?

----------


## CCTelander

> 



And they actually bought all their own food, paid their own utility bills, could afford to pay for their own healthcare, provided for their own retirement and could even afford entertainment and a vacation now and then. And they did all this with only one adult member of the household working, leaving the other (usually the mother) free to stay at home and raise and nurture the children if she so desired. How freaky is THAT?

Of course, this was all before government stepped in to “help” us all in these areas.

----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/Not_the_Bee/stat...57340671754242


Such a brave woman

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/Z3RO_Y34R/status...05766983974914

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/CDCgov/status/1605262302130933761

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/ClownWorld_/stat...60650134515712

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> But that can't be it. At this point, anyone who hasn't already drunk their Kool-Aid isn't likely to start just because of YouTube's ludicrously clumsy attempt at "context" - especially as it is attached to a video by a reputable journalist who purports to challenge and debunk "The Enduring Media Lies Surrounding January 6" (per the video title), and given that watching that video is presumably the reason why any visitor to that page who sees that "context" is even there to begin with.
> 
> IOW: Anyone at all likely to watch Greenwald's video is not also likely to be swayed by YouTube's absurd "context" label, and anyone who is likely to be swayed by YouTube's absurd "context" label is not likely to be there to see it in the first place. So what's the point, apart from echo-chambered self-reassurance?


Fairly stated.

But keep in mind that a lot of people share these videos on social media where their "uninitiated" (which is to say, 'sheeple') family and friends might click and watch, and - gawd forbid - receive unapproved information.  These little "warning labels" can potentially "protect" said sheeple from such dangerous "misinformation" and maybe even keep them from actually watching altogether.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> You know... This is a good thing. These labels have really become to represent "Official State Narrative".
> 
> So it's easy for people. When you see a "Context" label, you're seeing the OSN label. Who says the government isn't effective??





> The OSN label tells me the content is worth looking at.


Just so. It's a nice little white pill.




> IOW: Anyone at all likely to watch Greenwald's video is not also likely to be swayed by YouTube's absurd "context" label, and anyone who is likely to be swayed by YouTube's absurd "context" label is not likely to be there to see it in the first place. So what's the point, apart from echo-chambered self-reassurance?


I can understand why they would do this sort of thing for "pushed" content (such as Twitter and Facebook feeds), where the content is served to the audience without the audience having to go look for it. But for "pulled" content (such as YouTube video web pages), where the audience actively has to go looking for it, it doesn't really make any sense. I guess it just gives the people who make such "context" labels a feel-good sense that they're "doing something".

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Fairly stated.
> 
> But keep in mind that a lot of people share these videos on social media where their "uninitiated" (which is to say, 'sheeple') family and friends might click and watch, and - gawd forbid - receive unapproved information.  These little "warning labels" can potentially "protect" said sheeple from such dangerous "misinformation" and maybe even keep them from actually watching altogether.


But YouTube videos are playable in place via the social media platforms at which they are embedded, so the "uninitiated" who encounter them won't see the "context" label on the web page at YouTube. *[1]* And even if they did, I'm skeptical that many who would otherwise have been likely to watch such videos would be deterred from doing so merely because of the "context" labels. I mean, at this point, it's not as if anyone who encounters such videos would be unaware of their "unapproved" status anyway. After all, who hasn't yet heard J6 characterized as an "insurrection" by "domestic terrorists" a countless number of times by now? YouTube repeating it one more time isn't going to clue anyone in on anything, and I don't think many who are apt to be deterred by YouTube's "context" labels were going to be apt to watch those videos anyway, whether they're labeled or not.

The more I consider it, the more it seems like the application of these "context" labels *[2]* is just a form of self-soothing behavior by YouTube.



*[1]* Although YouTube has recently started adding click-to-see "pop ups" on the embedded interface. (Maybe they discovered their on-site "context" labels weren't getting the desired "reach" or effect.) But those are easy to miss or ignore.

*[2]* At least as employed by YouTube. The ones used by Twitter & Facebook might actually have better effect, due to the nature of "push content" on those platforms (see my previous post). But even then, they're quite possibly as counter-productive as they are productive, and perhaps even more so (see the previous posts by  @CaptUSA and  @cjm).

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> But YouTube videos are playable in place via the social media platforms at which they are embedded, so the "uninitiated" who encounter them won't see the "context" label on the web page at YouTube. *[1]* And even if they did, I'm skeptical that many who would otherwise have been likely to watch such videos would be deterred from doing so merely because of the "context" labels. I mean, at this point, it's not as if anyone who encounters such videos would be unaware of their "unapproved" status anyway. After all, who hasn't yet heard J6 characterized as an "insurrection" by "domestic terrorists" a countless number of times by now? I don't think many who are apt to be deterred by YouTube's "context" labels are going to be apt to watch those videos anyway, whether they're labeled or not.
> 
> The more I consider it, the more it seems like the application of these "context" labels *[2]* is just a form of self-soothing behavior by YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> *[1]* Although YouTube has recently started adding click-to-see "pop ups" on the embedded interface. (Maybe they discovered their on-site "context" labels weren't getting the desired "reach" or effect.) But those are easy to miss or ignore.
> 
> *[2]* At least as employed by YouTube. The ones used by Twitter & Facebook might actually have better effect, due to the nature of "push content" on those platforms (see my previous post). But even then, they're quite possibly as counter-productive as they are productive, and perhaps even more so (see the previous posts by  @CaptUSA and  @cjm).


The videos are playable in place, but they also give the viewer the option to "Watch on YouTube", where they would encounter the "context warning".  

As to who would be deterred by the "warning"... I'm increasingly of the opinion that there are broad swaths (probably not 95% of the population, granted) of people who frankly have no idea what happened on 1/6/2021.  I'm willing to bet that there are a lot of people (I'm not going to again speculate on the percentage of the gross population) who would be dissuaded from watching the video out of concern for finding themselves on some kind of "government list" (which is disconcerting in and of itself).

ETA: I'd be willing to bet that YT has internal data that indicates that their "warning labels" deter people - and particularly "left-leaning people" from view such content.  I doubt they'd waste their time otherwise.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## pcosmar

> The videos are playable in place, but they also give the viewer the option to "Watch on YouTube", where they would encounter the "context warning".  
> 
> As to who would be deterred by the "warning"... I'm increasingly of the opinion that there are broad swaths (probably not 95% of the population, granted) of people who frankly have no idea what happened on 1/6/2021.  I'm willing to bet that there are a lot of people (I'm not going to again speculate on the percentage of the gross population) who would be dissuaded from watching the video out of concern for finding themselves on some kind of "government list" (which is disconcerting in and of itself).
> 
> ETA: I'd be willing to bet that YT has internal data that indicates that their "warning labels" deter people - and particularly "left-leaning people" from view such content.  I doubt they'd waste their time otherwise.


I have been following several Live Streamers,,every day. and never seen any warnings.. and I am not logged in to YouTube..

J6 vigil every night,, Border crossing,, various events..

No warnings.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The videos are playable in place, but they also give the viewer the option to "Watch on YouTube", where they would encounter the "context warning".


They would, if they click through to "Watch on YouTube" - but it's not clear if that happens to any significant degree.




> As to who would be deterred by the "warning"... I'm increasingly of the opinion that there are broad swaths (probably not 95% of the population, granted) of people who frankly have no idea what happened on 1/6/2021.  I'm willing to bet that there are a lot of people (I'm not going to again speculate on the percentage of the gross population) who would be dissuaded from watching the video out of concern for finding themselves on some kind of "government list" (which is disconcerting in and of itself).


I suspect there's no significant overlap between "has no idea what happened on 1/6/2021" and "is concerned about being on some kind of 'government list'". I doubt there are many who are ignorant on the former count but aware on the latter (or vice versa).




> ETA: I'd be willing to bet that YT has internal data that indicates that their "warning labels" deter people - and particularly "left-leaning people" from view such content.  I doubt they'd waste their time otherwise.


Oh, of that I have no doubt. I'm sure they are well satisfied with themselves - if they weren't, they wouldn't being doing what they are doing they way they are doing it. But whatever their internal data may be, theory always precedes analysis, and you may be underestimating the degree of self-delusion (and/or lack of self-awareness) of which ideologically motivated thought-cops are capable. They can't count views that never happen - at most, they can only count page hits that don't result in views *[1]*. So unless they are allowing a significant amount of "unapproved" content of similar kind and reach to go un"context"ualized by them for purposes of comparison (and as far as I know, they are not), then they have no sound basis (but only ideological bases) for assessing the effectiveness (or lack thereof) of their "context"ualization efforts.



*[1]* In much the same way, book banners in Boston could (try to) count how many banned books were sold in Boston bookstores - and were no doubt greatly heartened to discover that the number was zero (or close to it). And yet, there is a reason it became a byword that authors would seek to get their books banned in Boston.

----------


## Occam's Banana

I would say "what an absolute muppet" ... but I actually like the Muppets ...

https://twitter.com/ClownWorld_/stat...39812998234112

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/statu...73262861533184

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/healthbyjames/st...19400075214851

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Damn it, Steve!  
> 
> "We're gonna need a bigger nose!"


In my best Derick Beiri from Vice Grip Garage voice:

Uff da...smells like seaweed on hot rocks and urinal cakes.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

H.Res.10: https://www.congress.gov/bill/118th-...-resolution/10

https://twitter.com/greg_price11/sta...97895477809152

----------


## Anti Federalist

So I'm dealing with some family health issues, so I wasn't able to process this properly this morning, when I first read it.

I'm a pilot and know perfectly well what a NOTAM is, a "Notice to Airmen".

But I literally drew a blank when they called it notice to "Air Mission" and how it killed the air traffic control system.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> So I'm dealing with some family health issues, so I wasn't able to process this properly this morning, when I first read it.
> 
> I'm a pilot and know perfectly well what a NOTAM is, a "Notice to Airmen".
> 
> But I literally drew a blank when they called it notice to "Air Mission" and how it killed the air traffic control system.


Just as a BTW, Glenn Greenwald did an interview section about Buttigieg's lack of fitness as Transportation Secretary on tonight's SYSTEM UPDATE (see the 54:15 mark).

https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...26261337870338

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just as a BTW, Glenn Greenwald did an interview section about Buttigieg's lack of fitness as Transportation Secretary on tonight's SYSTEM UPDATE (see the 54:15 mark).


Thanks for that.




> In terms of Pete's qualifications, it's not what he can organize so much as what he can disrupt and dismantle that made him particularly qualified for this role.
> 
> You need to figure out the world we live in faster than this, friends.


Oh boy *this*, x1776

Every once in a while I find *myself* falling victim to this as well: chalking up these daily disasters as incompetence.

FOCUS! Daniel-san!

Lindsay is 100 percent correct: these people are *wreckers*. 

Wreckers were people who would erect or light false signal fires or place lights on a dangerous shore, to mimic a legitimate aid to navigation, for the purpose of wrecking a ship and pirating it's cargo, dead passengers and crew be damned.

That what these demons are, Marxist wreckers, they are not even pretending to be competent anymore.

Their goal is disruption, destruction, the fall of Western Civilization itself, and getting rich off the spoils if possible, with no regard to the people they are killing and are going to kill.

Criminals.

Psychopaths.

Demons.

There are not enough helicopters in the world for these scumbags.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

White people don't seem to be very good at that whole white privilege/supremacy thing:

----------


## CCTelander

> White people don't seem to be very good at that whole white privilege/supremacy thing:



Shhhh! It's 3D white supremacy, much like Trump's 3D chess. Don't tell anyone.

----------


## CaptUSA

> 


I need reparations from the Indian supremacy that has been holding my people down.

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/i/status/1613566091162259456

----------

